# Greetings from a non-mason.



## Alcides (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi! Im Alcides.   I live in San  Francisco, CA with my beautiful wife and handsome 14-month old boy. Ive been visiting Phoenix Lodge and getting to know the brothers. They are a great group and I am growing closer to them. I will be petitioning soon and hope that I am accepted.

So my first exposure to Freemasonry was actually through some conspiracy stuff. I brushed off looking into Freemasonry because I thought it was 'secret.' But then in 2007 I read somewhere that lodges actually had their meeting info published publicly. 'Woah!' So I did a Google search and found the California Grand Lodge website.

With the lodge locator I found Phoenix Lodge. I mustered the courage to find out more in 2008 and visited the lodge. I was planning to move to a different city and a brother told me it  wasnt necessary but that it might be better to get all my degrees from the same lodge. I got married and ended up staying but didn't return to the lodge because I wasnt sure of where Id be.

Well, last November I decided to go back and learn more about Freemasonry. I listened to a few stories about how others came to the fraternity. I didnt want to rush into commitments that I wasn't prepared for so I waited this long. If I am accepted I hope to contribute greatly to my lodge and the fraternity in general.

Finally, thanks for providing this website. I usually read the notes posted by Masonic Vibes on Facebook. Very inspirational. Im glad to be here and interact with masons online. Ok. Take care.


----------



## Benton (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to the boards. I hope that you will keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Alcides (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you. I will try my best.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome! Glad to have ya!


----------



## Alcides (Apr 30, 2012)

*Not blackballed... *

But not accepted either.  Its complicated but I have a few arrests from over a decade ago and Im advised that I have no chance because of the 100% required vote. Im sure to get one not in favor so.....

It is with great regret and a saddened heart that I do bid you all farewell. I am sorry to have disturbed the energy here.

But I do not need to be an accepted Mason to be a Good man, which I truly believe myself to be. And I will continue to contribute what good I can to where I can. And there is no love lost for anyone here or the lodge I used to visit as a guest.

Bless you all and be well.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Not blackballed... *



Alcides said:


> But not accepted either.  Its complicated but I have a few arrests from over a decade ago and Im advised that I have no chance because of the 100% required vote. Im sure to get one not in favor so.....
> 
> It is with great regret and a saddened heart that I do bid you all farewell. I am sorry to have disturbed the energy here.
> 
> ...



How could you be refused the Degrees of Masonry without a vote? Did someone try scare tactics on you? If so, they may be testing you. Were you even investigated? Did you come clean about your past history? FYI, you're not Bothering us at all, and you're always welcome here. We, as Freemasons, aren't perfect, and for many, that's one of the beauties of Freemasonry - to improve ourselves through the lessons we learn through it's teachings. Masons strive to do good and live an honorable life, yet as all Men, we do fail. 

Please keep me posted....


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Alcides (May 19, 2012)

Hi Blake. I'm obviously still attached. I'm quite torn to be honest. I respect the brother's advice that others at the lodge would not approve of all the arrests I had listed. I'm confident that there would be at least one block. I was hoping that the investigation would reveal more about me and that the block would bring to everyone's attention my past. I'm from a horrible ghetto in Stockton, CA. I don't condone anything I have done wrong. I still feel that even coming from there I was a good man trying to break free. I didn't want to mislead my brothers to be. And I never committed any act that I feel physically or mentally harmed anyone.

Honestly. I want to explore this wisdom. I'm not here for connections. I already have them. I'm not here for charity. I already contribute what I can to the betterment of society and life. I want to grow and I am led to believe there is something in masonry for me to grow. I would certainly be obligated but more so privileged to help other masons to grow.

I have books that reveal maybe too much. I don't know because I stopped early to not ruin my degrees. After receiving advice that I have a pretty bad rap sheet, I was tempted to explore and learn... or try. But something keeps holding me back. Hope? I don't know. Maybe its just respect for what isn't supposed to be revealed to me.

I read articles posted by Masonic Vibes on Facebook. They are inspiring and kept fresh. I will probably wander the board here and interact. If I respond with anything even slightly unappealing please do not hesitate to advise me. I don't take offense to honest advice. And thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## Alcides (May 19, 2012)

Ummm... correction. I did get into fights. But  I never brought anyone serious bodily injury. :/


----------



## Star Mztyk (May 19, 2012)

Alcides....exhale the bad and inhale the good...   That is breath.  Turning all your thoughts around takes more time.  Others see that as your actions over a period of time....it takes time to look into anothers  Soul.  And that was not just for you but Others  looking at me.
       Am I Bad?    ....or You Bad?    Love is All There Is..


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 19, 2012)

Alcides:  People are entitled to mistakes and one of the lessons that I have learned about God is forgiveness of those mistakes (so long as you have truly learned from them).  Dude, I have been in fights when I was younger and have also done some things I am not particularly proud of, but even these experiences make me who I am today.  They are called lessons in life and I am SURE no one in the lodge you visit is perfect. What concerns me is that you were advised not to even petition...that bothers me...the decision to petition is of your own free will and accord...just like we should not be pressured to join, we should not be pressured to NOT petition either.  The mission of the fraternity is to make good men better...if we were all perfect how can we become better?  I mean the very fact that you were open and honest about your arrests and didn't hide them should serve to show the quality of your moral character.  I will say not every lodge is a fit for everyone but that doesn't mean you should give up on Masonry as a whole.  I really think Masonry can help turn someone's life around, I know it did mine.  I've comes to know that a lot of the lessons I have learned from being a Mason (and I am not even a Master Mason yet) have already helped me get out of trouble just by remembering my obligation and using the tools presented to me as a Mason.  This goes for work, home, and even play.  Don't give up on Masonry and I am certain Masonry will not give up on you.  Be it at the t lodge you visit now, or in the future..."Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you."

Good luck and may your travels be lit by the light of the Great Architect.


----------



## bubba806 (May 30, 2012)

I might be a bit behind on this but trust me alcides, if masonry feels right in your heart then go for it...we have all done things in the past we might not be proud of it but that's why it's called the past... You have to live and learn, I just recently petitioned and was accepted...We as masons have to be able to look beyond the past and consider the man himself, if you have changed for the good then let them see that, tell them, and let them make their decision, best of luck kind sir!


----------



## JTM (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the boards.


----------

